# Only 1 box call?????



## oldhootowl (Apr 13, 2009)

Realize there is no best box call, but curious, if you will, to know if you were forced to choose just one box sold today, what kind would it be, what wood and what sound?

You get extra points if you mention the maker.

THANKS!!!


----------



## Nitro (Apr 13, 2009)

Steve Mann Paddle Call- constructed of Butternut with a Cedar lid.


----------



## gobbler10ga (Apr 13, 2009)

butternut and cedar


----------



## oldhootowl (Apr 13, 2009)

Very good, keep em coming, need the education,
butternut and cedar is a combination I hadn't seen mentioned
on threads.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Apr 13, 2009)

i've got two Steve Mann calls on order. Followed behind him are Lamar Williams, Darrin Dawkins, and of course the infamous Neil Cost. For the money you really can't beat a call made by Bob Harwell either.


----------



## Nitro (Apr 13, 2009)

I own multiple calls by all the below mentioned makers.

What makes Neil "infamous"? Explain please.



nhancedsvt said:


> i've got two Steve Mann calls on order. Followed behind him are Lamar Williams, Darrin Dawkins, and of course the infamous Neil Cost. For the money you really can't beat a call made by Bob Harwell either.


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Apr 13, 2009)

I would say a Lamar Williams Poplar/Walnut or my sons Lamar Williams Cedar/Walnut. Either one of these two calls are have proven themselves on fooling gobblers on more than one occasion.


----------



## BirdNut (Apr 14, 2009)

This will show how low-born I am, but I like my Lynch "World Champion" I've had for 20+ years.

Second Choice (really first but its not mine) is a call my father in law has that his great uncle made from a chair leg...I think its poplar and it has a sweet sweet sound...That call is probably 100+ years old.  Coincidentally, there is a second call, made by the same gentleman out of the same chair leg , a matched set if you will-and it sounds terrible!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 14, 2009)

Mahogany Box with walnut lid made by a little known call maker


----------



## nhancedsvt (Apr 14, 2009)

Nitro said:


> I own multiple calls by all the below mentioned makers.
> 
> What makes Neil "infamous"? Explain please.



oops. don't know why i typed "infamous". I meant to type famous!that's what writing 2 papers in one day will get for you!


----------



## fi8shmasty (Apr 14, 2009)

The one's I make,............


----------



## DaddyPaul (Apr 14, 2009)

My mahogany and cedar paddle call by Lamar Williams.  Since taking ownership of it in 2005 I have absolutely slain the gobblers with it.  

I've said it before that I honestly think I could do 99% of the killing I do with it and a couple of mouth calls from Legacy.  It will reach out there and jerk a gobble out of a bird when you are prospecting and it will also tone down and work him to the gun if you wish.

I literally can't leave home without this one box call!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 14, 2009)

DaddyPaul said:


> My mahogany and cedar paddle call by Lamar Williams.



Never heard of him.


----------



## shortround1 (Apr 14, 2009)

oldhootowl said:


> Realize there is no best box call, but curious, if you will, to know if you were forced to choose just one box sold today, what kind would it be, what wood and what sound?
> 
> You get extra points if you mention the maker.
> 
> THANKS!!!


well i have over 2 dozen boxes, some i would not take in the woods. if i had to out hunt someone for food, it would be a lynch101 box call, nuf said.


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 14, 2009)

I agree that, for the money, there is no single better call than Bob Harwell's calls.  He makes an unbelievably good call and then sells it for an incredible price.

That said, price not being an object, I'd have to go with Lamar Williams poplar and walnut.  I usually only carry one "short box" and I rotate between Bob's call, Mr. Lamar's and another "even shorter box" by another guy that sounds really different than the others.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 14, 2009)

Every custom box call I have, I like, but if I could have only one, it would be my Little Sweet Music  box, made by CAL, here on the forum.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 14, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Every custom box call I have, I like, but if I could have only one, it would be my Little Sweet Music  box, made by CAL, here on the forum.


I don't have one of Cal's but have heard nothing but good things about his calls.


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 14, 2009)

Yep, I have two of Cal's calls.  Haven't heard much from him around here lately though.  They are very sweet sounding calls....and at a great price too.


----------



## Quercus Alba (Apr 14, 2009)

Harwell butternut/walnut.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Apr 14, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> another "even shorter box" by another guy that sounds really different than the others.




Is that the one I/we ran at Saltketcher?  Fella don't hang here anymore that I've seen.


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 14, 2009)

That's the one.  No....he certainly does not.  Living proof that talent alone does not make a successful call maker.  People actually have to like you too!


----------



## threadfin-nole (Apr 14, 2009)

Don't laugh but...I have several box calls made by famous and not so famous callmakers but if I had to only take one to the woods it would be a cedar box made by HS strut called " lil Strut". I found it in a clearence bin at Academy sports in Gulfport Mississippi, gave $3 for it many years ago. It has been the demise of several toms over the last few years.

While they can still be found in just about any place that sells turkey calls and HS strut products, I have yet to find one that sounds as good as the one I have.   Lucky I guess!


----------



## stev (Apr 14, 2009)

Im partial to these 2 box calls 

long box 
Butternut & cedar paddle
short box
yellow poplar & black walnut


----------



## shortround1 (Apr 14, 2009)

threadfin-nole said:


> Don't laugh but...I have several box calls made by famous and not so famous callmakers but if I had to only take one to the woods it would be a cedar box made by HS strut called " lil Strut". I found it in a clearence bin at Academy sports in Gulfport Mississippi, gave $3 for it many years ago. It has been the demise of several toms over the last few years.
> 
> While they can still be found in just about any place that sells turkey calls and HS strut products, I have yet to find one that sounds as good as the one I have.   Lucky I guess!


i don't care if the call comes off the assembly line like chevys, they all sound different.


----------



## Cane_Creek (Apr 14, 2009)

I like my Billy White Hustlin' Hen


----------



## SCPO (Apr 14, 2009)

Scott's cutter


----------



## DaddyPaul (Apr 14, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> That's the one.  No....he certainly does not.  Living proof that talent alone does not make a successful call maker.  People actually have to like you too!



I didn't think he would stick around here too long.






Hey do you have any footage of our hunt from SC?


----------



## nhancedsvt (Apr 14, 2009)

DaddyPaul said:


> I didn't think he would stick around here too long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who is this guy I keep hearing about? I may have to try to pick up one of his calls regardless of how much of a jerk he is...


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 14, 2009)

DaddyPaul said:


> I didn't think he would stick around here too long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok Ok......I'm officially ashamed of myself.  I have every one of those tapes sitting in my desk drawer.  It will happen even if your kids don't care at this point.  You will have that footage...raw...but you'll have it.

I bow in shame sir.


----------



## gblrklr (Apr 14, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> Ok Ok......I'm officially ashamed of myself.  I have every one of those tapes sitting in my desk drawer.  It will happen even if your kids don't care at this point.  You will have that footage...raw...but you'll have it.
> 
> I bow in shame sir.


If you have an extra DVD, send two copies.  I'll swing by Paul's and pick it up.  It would rekindle some old memories.  "We are entering the lion's den."


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 14, 2009)

Of course, it's turkeyless footage.  But still probably pretty funny!

I promise....I'll get it done shortly.


----------



## Take Em Matt 2 (Apr 14, 2009)

LYNCH's LONG BEARD the primos box cutter just isnt workin magic anymore. custom calls are overrated.


----------



## Nitro (Apr 14, 2009)

Take Em Matt 2 said:


> LYNCH's LONG BEARD the primos box cutter just isnt workin magic anymore. custom calls are overrated.





Be sure to remember that one when you get two bucks for that Primos at the Garage sale.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Apr 14, 2009)

Take Em Matt 2 said:


> LYNCH's LONG BEARD the primos box cutter just isnt workin magic anymore. custom calls are overrated.



haha. just this week you swore that the primos was the best call ever made! i love your posts....


----------



## oldhootowl (Apr 14, 2009)

Great posts, I appreciate it.  And a lot of personality thrown
in to boot.  This is a great forum, searching all the old posts.  Gotta love the internet, can get a great education on here.  Before this you just had to take the word of Billy Bob down the street.  But this is a real buffet from master chefs.


----------



## rutandstrut (Apr 14, 2009)

One of the following: Albert Paul (Holly Snakewood, Holly Ebony Henry Davis Short Box, Poplar Walnut, Cherry Maple), Bob Harwell (Poplar Walnut), Steve Mann (Butternut Cedar), Lamar Williams (Poplar Cedar Long Box), Jerry White (Holly Purple Heart)


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 15, 2009)

Take Em Matt 2 said:


> custom calls are overrated.



I think I'm gonna make that my new signature line!










Like I said in the other thread; if you can't tell the difference....well...you can't tell the difference...nuff said.



.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Apr 15, 2009)

gblrklr said:


> If you have an extra DVD, send two copies.  I'll swing by Paul's and pick it up.  It would rekindle some old memories.  "We are entering the lion's den."



Sir, do you need a refresher course on how to load and unload your shotgun?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 15, 2009)

I own several custom boxes now and have owned more over the counters than I know what to do with, but I always seemingly pull out my trax call by David Mills

holly with walnut lid


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Apr 15, 2009)

Interested in buying a box from Bob Harwell. How can I contact him?


----------



## Nitro (Apr 15, 2009)

TurkeyH90 said:


> Interested in buying a box from Bob Harwell. How can I contact him?



Send him a PM here... he's a member.

Mr. Bob builds great box calls.


----------



## Wacenturion (Apr 15, 2009)

At present, my Lamar Williams popular with walnut lid box call.


----------



## gblrklr (Apr 15, 2009)

DaddyPaul said:


> Sir, do you need a refresher course on how to load and unload your shotgun?


----------



## DaddyPaul (Apr 15, 2009)

gblrklr said:


>



For a second there I thought I was going to get to see how a 3.5" Nitro load really performed!


----------



## gblrklr (Apr 15, 2009)

DaddyPaul said:


> For a second there I thought I was going to get to see how a 3.5" Nitro load really performed!


Nah, those bullets are too expensive for that kind of work.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Apr 15, 2009)

gblrklr said:


> Nah, those bullets are too expensive for that kind of work.


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 15, 2009)

man, I had totally forgotten about that.

"I think I know how to load my own gun!"

I just literally laughed out loud.


----------



## gblrklr (Apr 15, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> man, I had totally forgotten about that.
> 
> "I think I know how to load my own gun!"
> 
> I just literally laughed out loud.


----------



## Gaswamp (Nov 28, 2013)

My two favorites are Harwell and Mann.


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (Nov 29, 2013)

Gas Wamp, This is a 4 y.o. thread, U got too much free time on your hands???

 Bob


----------



## Gaswamp (Nov 29, 2013)

BOB_HARWELL said:


> Gas Wamp, This is a 4 y.o. thread, U got too much free time on your hands???
> 
> Bob



yep, I like reading the old threads.  Bout time for me to give you another call too.


----------



## longbearded1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Marlin Watkins-Yellowheart and Walnut longbox. Love me some Steve Mann calls, have several but that particular one from Marlin is a sure enough killer!


----------



## panhead501 (Dec 4, 2013)

It would be tough to limit it to one but I would choose a Lamar Williams, poplar/walnut, call I have had since 1993.  Maybe I am biased because I have used his calls so long but a very close runner up would be a Bob Harwell, butternut/walnut, call that I really love.  Bob makes a fantastic call IMO.  I have no idea how many box calls I have now, but I rotate many through my hunting vest each year and just love calling the old gobblers in with one.


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Dec 4, 2013)

Billy Buice black popular with a locust wood lid.Incredible realistic turkey sounds.


----------



## mossyoakpro (Dec 4, 2013)

White Hunter Hustlin' Hen....


----------



## Timber1 (Dec 11, 2013)

My old Lynch World Champion.... I'd cry if I sat on it though.


----------



## Garnto88 (Dec 11, 2013)

An old Ben Lee Twin Hen is one of my go to calls all season


----------



## mudcreek (Dec 12, 2013)

almost anything by Olan Humphries of Eatonton


----------



## Headsortails (Dec 12, 2013)

I love my Alan Jenkins Single.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2013)

Billy White Hustlin' Hen. 
It may not be the best but its what I use most and am most confident in.


----------



## J Gilbert (Dec 12, 2013)

I know this is an old thread, but since it has been brought back up, I figured I'd answer- the call I'd take is the cedar/cedar long box I have from Russell Beard at Beard Hunter Turkey Calls.  He's been sending me sound clips from newer boxes he's making, but it really is hard to beat the sounds from the call I already have. That being said, he's getting close, and can build something for you no matter what you're looking for.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Billy White Hustlin' Hen.
> It may not be the best but its what I use most and am most confident in.



That makes it the best,,, for you.


----------



## 3CB (Dec 23, 2013)

My cherry over cherry box.....


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Dec 23, 2013)

blood wood and yellow poplar, limited edition made by DAVID HALLORAN


----------



## devils12 (Dec 23, 2013)

mudcreek said:


> almost anything by Olan Humphries of Eatonton



Did you know that mr Olin is not doing well? Just found out he is losing sight in one eye and is about to stop making calls. I have 4 of his scratching hens and they are deadly!


----------



## davisd9 (Dec 23, 2013)

Wendall Lancaster. Right now my purple heart over poplar but that might change when I get my jatoba over holly.


----------



## Headsortails (Dec 23, 2013)

Allen Jenkins Single


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 11, 2015)

These threads are better than a callmaker advertising calls on here


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jan 11, 2015)

Where is the Lonnie Mabry crowd????


----------

